# Aureola do Sol



## isioux (26 Mai 2014 às 14:46)

Acabei de reparar que hoje o Sol está rodeado por uma auréola!
Na lua já tinha visto, agora com o Sol foi a primeira vez.


----------



## CptRena (26 Mai 2014 às 20:31)

Chama-se Halo Solar e podes encontrar mais exemplos neste fórum em tópicos como:

 Fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos

 Halo Solar no horizonte de Moscovo


----------



## isioux (27 Mai 2014 às 10:06)

Fixe! Obrigada!


----------



## Chihiro-San (9 Jun 2014 às 19:30)

Este fenómeno ocorreu também em Fátima no dia 13 de maio de 2012, por volta das 13h.


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2014 às 19:59)

É um fenómeno relativamente frequente.


----------



## Rachie (10 Jun 2014 às 12:16)

Ontem via-se na lua, por volta da meia noite e meiana zona de Alcoutim. Já tinha visto antes mas o de ontem tinha um raio enorme.


----------



## Chihiro-San (10 Jun 2014 às 13:54)

Alguém sabe porque é que este fenómeno acontece? No caso do Sol, ouvi dizer que tinha a ver com cristais de gelo...


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jun 2014 às 19:40)

é igual cristais de gelo na alta atmosfera


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jun 2014 às 21:31)

"O halo solar só se forma na presença da camada de nuvens cirrostratus. Estas nuvens são compostas basicamente por pequeninos cristais de gelo que interagem com a luz do sol criando o halo. Os cristais de gelo funcionam como prismas que refletem e refratam várias vezes a luz do sol, separando a luz em suas diversas cores."

Costuma indicar a possibilidade de chuva.


----------

